# What's wrong with MSN.com?



## granfire (Mar 2, 2013)

seems to be nonexistent since yesterday.....


Now I have to find a new homepage for breaking non-news and the weather...


----------



## Carol (Mar 2, 2013)

Its working for me!  Here is the non-news of the day.

A singer wants a baby.
A movie star doesn't like the paparazzi.
Dating sucks.
A NASCAR driver crashed
Its 36 degrees in southern NH


----------



## granfire (Mar 2, 2013)

it's 36 degrees here... no fair

it is NOT working for me. what gives?


----------



## Carol (Mar 2, 2013)

MSN.com resolves to 65.55.206.228.  I wonder if your ISP's DNS is a bit dodgy?

What happens when you click on this link:

http://65.55.206.228


----------



## jezr74 (Mar 2, 2013)

It resolves to msn.com for me.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## granfire (Mar 2, 2013)

Carol said:


> MSN.com resolves to 65.55.206.228.  I wonder if your ISP's DNS is a bit dodgy?
> 
> What happens when you click on this link:
> 
> http://65.55.206.228



blank


----------



## Carol (Mar 2, 2013)

Blank as in a plain white page?  Or blank as in the usual "page cannot be found" message?


----------



## jezr74 (Mar 2, 2013)

Might be an isp thing

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Carol (Mar 2, 2013)

That or a clogged browser cache.  Unfortunately MSN.com doesn't allow ping or traceroute so my diagnostic kung-fu is limited.


----------



## granfire (Mar 2, 2013)

Carol said:


> Blank as in a plain white page?  Or blank as in the usual "page cannot be found" message?



white as the newly fallen snow.


----------



## Carol (Mar 2, 2013)

granfire said:


> white as the newly fallen snow.



Open a command window and type:
tracert msn.com

The trace will go across several hops before printing nothing but asterisks and Request Timed Out messages.  Can you please try that and paste the results you get before it turns to all asterisks?  Should look something like this:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation.  All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Administrator>tracert msn.com

Tracing route to msn.com [65.55.206.228]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     1 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2    27 ms    52 ms     9 ms  73.194.112.1
  3    12 ms    13 ms    31 ms  te-0-6-0-0-sur01.nashua.nh.boston.comcast.net [6
8.87.153.29]
  4    15 ms    24 ms    18 ms  te-1-6-0-0-ar01.needham.ma.boston.comcast.net [6
8.85.106.101]
  5    48 ms    47 ms    47 ms  he-2-5-0-0-cr01.newyork.ny.ibone.comcast.net [68
.86.94.201]
  6    42 ms    46 ms    41 ms  pos-0-0-0-0-pe01.111eighthave.ny.ibone.comcast.n
et [68.86.87.122]
  7     *       54 ms     *     as8075-1.111eighthave.ny.ibone.comcast.net [75.1
49.230.34]
  8    41 ms    38 ms    53 ms  ge-1-0-0-59.nyc-64cb-1b.ntwk.msn.net [207.46.46.
74]
  9    47 ms    52 ms    47 ms  xe-0-1-2-0.blu-96c-1b.ntwk.msn.net [207.46.46.14
2]
 10    50 ms    70 ms    47 ms  xe-1-0-0-0.blu-96c-1a.ntwk.msn.net [207.46.43.16
8]
 11    52 ms    50 ms    48 ms  ten8-2.blu-76c-1b.ntwk.msn.net [207.46.47.153]
 12     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 13     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 14     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 15     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 16     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 17     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 18  ^C
C:\Users\Administrator>


----------



## jezr74 (Mar 2, 2013)

http://www.isitdownrightnow.com/msn.com.html

Few people having the issue.

or http://dell.msn.com/


----------



## granfire (Mar 2, 2013)

Carol said:


> Open a command window and type:
> tracert msn.com
> 
> The trace will go across several hops before printing nothing but asterisks and Request Timed Out messages.  Can you please try that and paste the results you get before it turns to all asterisks?  Should look something like this:
> ...



you lost me at 'command window'

:uhohh:


----------



## granfire (Mar 2, 2013)

jezr74 said:


> http://www.isitdownrightnow.com/msn.com.html
> 
> Few people having the issue.
> 
> or http://dell.msn.com/



weird


now it seems to work.
could ahve done without the new 'bing tool bar' though


----------



## Carol (Mar 2, 2013)

granfire said:


> weird
> 
> 
> now it seems to work.
> could ahve done without the new 'bing tool bar' though




Sounds like they rolled out an upgrade that caused some issues for some folks.


----------

